# best-seller - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Comment est-ce que vous prononcez le mot "best-seller" en français ? Est-ce ça rime avec "l'heure" ou "l'air" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## JClaudeK

baosheng said:


> Est-ce ça rime avec "l'heure" ou "l'air" ?


ça rime avec "heure".
prononciation: \bɛst.sɛ.lœʁ\
à écouter ici: best-seller


----------



## Philippides

J'ai l'impression que la plupart des français le prononcent plutôt en le faisant rimer avec l'air


----------



## JClaudeK

Philippides said:


> la plupart des français le prononcent plutôt en le faisant rimer avec l'air


Ça dépend si on prononce "à la française"ou pas.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ben pour moi, c'est avec heure.


----------



## Philippides

Comme je le disais plus haut, il me semble que _air _est plus fréquent. 
Cependant, je conseillerais, surtout à un non francophone de prononcer _heure _qui ne "choquera" pas, même par ceux qui prononcent _air_


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux prononciations ([bɛstsɛlœʁ] et [bɛstsɛlɛʁ]) existent et sont courantes. À vous de choisir celle que vous préférez. 



JClaudeK said:


> Ça dépend si on prononce "à la française"ou pas.


C'est de toute façon « à la française » puisqu'en anglais ça ne se prononce d'aucune de ces deux façons.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> C'est de toute façon « à la française » puisqu'en anglais ça ne se prononce d'aucune de ces deux façons.


  Je suis contente que tu le précises.  Moi c'est à l'anglaise que je le prononce.  Mais bon, je suis une montréalaise anglicisée.
Je crois bien qu'ailleurs au Québec, ça rime avec « heure ».

Le TLFI suggère cette prononciation  [bεstsεlœ:ʀ].  Et le Petit Robert, la même, mais sans les *:*
Mais perso, tant qu'à le franciser, ma foi je préfère le son de [bɛstsɛlɛʁ].

Sinon on peut donner un équivalent français de "_best-seller_" :
Par exemple _succès de librairie _(celui-là est dans le dico de WR)_ / livre _ou _ouvrage à succès  _
Ou pour d'autres contextes :_  succès de vente  / article à succès / produit vedette_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> C'est de toute façon « à la française » puisqu'en anglais ça ne se prononce d'aucune de ces deux façons.


Tu vas enlever leurs illusions aux  Français qui massacrent  la prononciation anglaise et qui s'imaginent qu'en prononçant les mots best-seller, reporter, supporter, etc.  en [.... ɛʁ], ils prononcent "à l'anglaise". 
(C'est ça que je sous-entendais  par: _Ça dépend si on prononce "à la française*" ou pas. - _*guillemets !) __


----------



## Maître Capello

Bah ! Les Français peuvent encore garder leurs illusions étant donné que personne ne prononce heureusement [bɛstsɛle] ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme Nico je préfère [bɛstsɛlɛʁ]. Sinon, j'aime bien son autre suggestion : _livre à succès_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour tout dire: Moi aussi, je prononce [bɛstsɛlɛʁ] (en ayant conscience que ce n'est pas "à l'anglaise" ).


----------



## Seeda

J'entends souvent [bɛsːelœʁ]. La suite de consonnes [sts] est peu commune en français et assez difficile à prononcer pour le francophone moyen, aussi est-elle quelquefois réduite à un double S.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est vrai que parfois on n'entend guère le _t_, mais je trouve ça vraiment moche, sans parler du fait que ça ressemble terriblement à _Beth, c'est l'heure !_


----------



## Wordsmyth

Maître Capello said:


> C'est de toute façon « à la française » puisqu'en anglais ça ne se prononce d'aucune de ces deux façons.


... et non seulement à cause de la voyelle — [œ] ou [ɛ] au lieu de [ə] — mais aussi à cause de l'accent tonique, qui se met plutôt sur la dernière syllabe en français, mais sur /sel/ en anglais.

Ws


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour vos réponses la dernière fois !
Au pluriel, est-ce qu'il est courant de prononcer le "s" en français (puisque c'est un nom anglais) ou bien de ne pas le prononcer ? Par exemple, dans la phrase suivante : "Ses *best-sellers* attirent un public enthousiaste et fidèle."


----------



## k@t

En principe le <s> ne se prononce pas.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, k@t !


----------

